

DIE.js detects IE versions and helps unsupported users find a better browser - ryanatkn
https://github.com/ryanatkn/DIE

======
baxter001
I discovered today that my last few ie6 users are mostly from the NHS, and
even more perversely it seems to be a minority of hold-outs stuck in back-
rooms with the majority of the NHS users on ie8/9 and Chrome.

